# Atlas Qsi Sound problem



## viper (Jan 5, 2012)

I just bought some Atlas QSI gp38's and mp15dc the sound works fine but The Engines wont move?,I am running a Digitrax setup. thanks in advance.I am new to the digital age here so bare with me.
Ed


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

QSI has a shutdown sequence that if it is in the middle of it will not allow the engine to move. Look on the QSI website for the instructions for their decoders (or the atlas website) and make sure the loco is not in shutdown mode. It will also tell you how to get the loco out of shutdown.

Massey


----------



## viper (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply,everything else works thats got to be it


----------



## viper (Jan 5, 2012)

Massey It keeps saying disconect,when you press f 10,do you have the web add for QSI cant find it


----------



## viper (Jan 5, 2012)

wow!, just had to reset loco,everything is back too normal,thanks for all the help.I need to do alot more readinghwell:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

it saying "Disconnect" is one of the stages of shutdown. You need to simply finish the cycle and then start it back up. It is like F9 and F6 I think but I cant remember. I just went through this issue a few months ago with one of my QSI engines.

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Massey has it on the shutdown and start up sequences.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is the QSI website 

http://qsisolutions.com/

and this is the site to the Atlas DCC info

http://www.atlasrr.com/dccsupport.htm

Massey


----------

